# Anyone have a list of non-civil service departments in MA???



## Guest (Aug 8, 2004)

Hey...does anyone have (or know were to find) a list of all the non-civil service departments??? Thanks alot for your help


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Anyone have a list of non-civil service departments in M*

Click here

(topic moved from Getting on the Job to Civil Service)


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have a list of non-civil service departments in M*

thanks for your help man


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Anyone have a list of non-civil service departments in M*

I'm not a man :evil: , but you're welcome.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Re: Anyone have a list of non-civil service departments in M*



Officer Dunngeon @ 8/7/2004 10:59:57 PM said:


> I'm not a man :evil: , but you're welcome.


 Guess he doesn't stare at your avatar as much as I do or he would have noticed..... :lol:


----------

